# [SYS] Neue CD Brennen unter Linux Doku

## jay

Hallo Ihr.

Nachdem hier immer wieder Fragen zum Brennen unter Linux auftreten, habe mal ein eine kleine Doku für Gentoo zusammengestellt. Sie ist hier:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/burn-guide.xml

Sie ist sicherlich noch unvollständig. Daher meine Bitte: Lest sie mal durch und postet eure Verbesserungsvorschlähe/Ideen/Tips die da noch reingehören sollten.

Sobald das ganze zufriedenstellend sein sollte, werde ich sie offiziell bei Gentoo.de aufnehmen.

[mod edit]

Titel angepasst

[user edit]

Link angepasst

mod edit: Link wieder gefixt. -- amne

----------

## looping

hallo, das sieht schonmal gut aus! aber eine bitte hab ich doch:

wenn ihr/du schon befehlsauflistungen macht, dann setzt doch bitte auch den promt an den anfang der zeile. sonst weiß immer keiner ob das jetzt befehl oder komentar ist. und wenn ihr/du den prompt setzt, dann bitte auch den jeweils richtigen (also root- oder user-prompt), und den dann auch kontinuiertlich.

ansonsten prima sache     

thx, mfg

looping

----------

## dertobi123

Hab's grade mal überflogen, da wo ein Prompt hin sollte ist auch einer.

Evtl. sollte man ein Kapitel 4 'CDs Brennen auf der Konsole' mit den Sections 4.1 'Daten' und 4.2 'Musik' hinzufügen. 

Ausserdem ein Kapitel 5 mit einer Übersicht über die am meisten verwendeten Programme mit GUI, evtl. mit kleinen Screenshots, so das jeder sich anschauen kann, ob das ein Programm für ihn wäre.

Tobias

----------

## gtr

Hallo zusammen.

Vorweg:

Schon ziemlich gut, habe ein paar Ergänzungen/Berichtigungen...

Anmerkung:

Die bisherigen Anleitungen, die ich las, hatten i.d.R die Datei die bearbeitet wird an der Stelle, wo in Deiner Anleitung Befaehlsauflistung n steht.

Ergänzungen / Berichtigungen

2. Einrichten des Brenners

Diese Anleitung setzt voraus, dass die Befehle als root ausgeführt werden.

Oder etwas in der Art sollte noch einführend erwähnt werden.

2.1 Kernel-Optionen

Nun muss der Bootloader entsprechend angepasst werden. (Punkt fehlt)

...

Hier sollte noch ein Hinweis rein, dass nur Laufwerke von ide-scsi übernommen werden können, die noch "frei" sind, also noch nicht vom Kernel verwaltet werden.

2.1 Kernel-Optionen

Der Link zur Kernel compilierung ist nicht in Ordnung (ich nehme an da fehlen ").

Ich würde noch erwähnen, dass mittels eject /dev/hdX getestet werden kann, ob das richtige Gerät ausgewählt ist.

Befehlsauflistung 3

append= "hda=ide-scsi"

muss

append= "hdb=ide-scsi"

heissen.

2.2 Konfigurationsdateien

...Brenner ignorieren darf. In /etc/modules.d/scsi

3.1 cdrecord

Evtl. um alternativ-Installation von dvdrecord ergänzen

Befehlsauflistung 8

um

emerge cdrtools

ergänzen

Befehlsauflistung 9

Schönheitsfehler, bricht nicht im Hervorgehobenen Kasten um.

Wäre auch ür Kaptiel 4 und 5   :Idea: 

----------

## jay

 *gtr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier sollte noch ein Hinweis rein, dass nur Laufwerke von ide-scsi übernommen werden können, die noch "frei" sind, also noch nicht vom Kernel verwaltet werden.
> 
> 

 

Den Satz verstehe ich nicht ganz. Indem ich ja die Datei /etc/modules.d/scsi

editiere, teile ich dem IDE Treiber mit, dieses Laufwerk freizulassen. Oder was meintest Du genau?

Danke für die vielen Tips. Werde die Verbesserungen natürlich gleich einbauen. Eigentlich sollte noch ein Kapitel DVD Brennen rein, habe aber damit keine Erfahrungen. Kann jemand dazu was posten?

Das mit dem eject Befehl ist zwar nicht schlecht, setzt aber die Installation eines bestimmtes Paket voraus. In welchem ist das eject drinnen?

----------

## dertobi123

 *jay wrote:*   

> Das mit dem eject Befehl ist zwar nicht schlecht, setzt aber die Installation eines bestimmtes Paket voraus. In welchem ist das eject drinnen?

 sys-apps/eject

Wenn du Unterstützung in Sachen Kapitel 4 / 5 brauchst melde dich.

Tobias

----------

## gtr

 *jay wrote:*   

>  *gtr wrote:*   
> 
> Hier sollte noch ein Hinweis rein, dass nur Laufwerke von ide-scsi übernommen werden können, die noch "frei" sind, also noch nicht vom Kernel verwaltet werden.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Falls sich der append damit erledigt...

Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, übernimmmt ide-scsi nur Geräte, die der Kernel bisher noch nicht unter Kontrolle ahet, daher ja auch die Notwendigkeit des append=/dev/hdX, das war gemeint. Mir ist nur leider keine Formulierung eingefallen, die gut gewesen wäre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Danke für die vielen Tips. Werde die Verbesserungen natürlich gleich einbauen. Eigentlich sollte noch ein Kapitel DVD Brennen rein, habe aber damit keine Erfahrungen. Kann jemand dazu was posten?
> 
> [snip]
> ...

 

Ich musste eh grad meinen Brenner einrichten, von daher konnte ich mal eben Gegenlesen, soll heißen: Gerne doch.

Wenn ich mal Zeit dazu habe, werde ich auch DVD-Brennen mal testen, aber habe im Moment noch wichtigeres zu tun.

----------

## looping

ja, jetzt beim zweiten mal lesen verstehe ich die befehlskästen auch   :Embarassed:  . sorry, habe ne starke erkältung ...

aber besonders übersichtlich finde ich diese dinger irgendwie immer noch nicht - wer den text nur überfliegt kommt an den boxen schnell mal ins schleudern.

ansonsten: wie gesagt, prima geschichte    :Very Happy: 

htx, mfg

looping

----------

## awiesel

Hallo auch,

zu den Kerneloptionen ist noch zu sagen, dass man ide-scsi auch fest in den Kernel einbinden kann. Man muss dann allerdings auf den ide/atapi cdrom support verzichten, dieses Modul darf dann weder fest im Kernel enthalten noch später nachgeladen werden. 

Für DVDs benutze ich die dvd+rw-tools, ich habe halt nur ein reines DVD+RW-Laufwerk, die neueren dvd-r-tools, die auch mit +RWs zurande kommen sollen habe ich noch nicht probiert. Mit growisofs ist es recht einfach ein Verzeichnis als iso9660 auf DVD zu bannen:

bash-2.05b$ growisofs -Z /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 -R -J <Verzeichnis>

oder auch eine Video-DVD zu schreiben:

bash-2.05b$ growisofs -Z /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 -V "Volume-Name" -dvd-video <Verzeichnis>

oder das Schreiben einer DVD mit udf-Dateisystem:

bash-2.05b$ growisofs -Z /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 -udf                                                                               <Verzeichnis>

DVD+RWs müssen formatiert werden mit:

bash-2.05b$ dvd+rw-format /dev/cdroms/cdrom1

Ich gehe natürlich davon aus, dass der DVD-Brenner bei allen anderen Anwendern auch cdrom1 ist und ein mkisofs mit udf-Support installiert ist  :Smile: 

Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch ebuilds dafür, ich habe sie nur noch nicht ausprobiert. Weitere Informationen finden sich unter http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW

----------

## gtr

Auch nochmal Hallo  :Wink: 

 *awiesel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Für DVDs benutze ich die dvd+rw-tools, ich habe halt nur ein reines DVD+RW-Laufwerk, die neueren dvd-r-tools, die auch mit +RWs zurande kommen sollen habe ich noch nicht probiert. Mit growisofs ist es recht einfach ein Verzeichnis als iso9660 auf DVD zu bannen:
> 
> 

 

Die dvd+rw-tools können laut Beschreibung auf der Seite und emerge -s auch -R(W)

Sieht so aus, als würde die Doku Recht haben, zumindest klappen die Zugriffe auf nen -RW Brenner.

growisofs -M /dev/dvd -R -J /more/files

Erweitert eine bestehende DVDLast edited by gtr on Mon Oct 20, 2003 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jay

Kapitel 4.1 Brennen von Daten CDs hinzugefügt. Ausserdem habe ich die Befehlskästchen mal ein wenig übersichtlicher gestaltet. 

@awiesel: Hmm, das dachte ich bisher auch immer. Aber wie Du in meinem

Beispiel seheln kannst ist ide-scsi fest im Kernel. Sollange man dem IDE-CDROM Treiber explizit mitteilt, dass er den Brenner nicht anfassen darf, geht das auch so. Ansonsten muss er natürlich raus. In älteren Kerneln vor 2.0.36 ging das so noch nicht, von daher hört man oft noch die Behauptung, dass der IDE-CDROM Treiber auf jeden Fall raus muss, was ja jetzt *glücklicherweise* nicht mehr stimmt.

Danke für die DVD Tipps. Werde mich da noch genauer informieren müssen.

----------

## gtr

2.2 Konfigurationsdateien

/etc/modules.d/scsi

REGISTER        ^scsi/host.*/bus.*/target.*/lun.*/generic    PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

damit Mitglieder der Gruppe cdrw schreiben dürfen...

Zu Kapitel 4.1  :Wink: 

-blank=fast tut es in der Regel ohne Probleme, löscht nur das TOC.

Den Absatz bei langsamen Rechnern würde ich dahingehend umformulieren, dass zum testen, ob der Brennvorgang funktionieren würde dei Option -dummy angegeben werden kann.

Weiterhin würde ich das image nicht cdrom nennen, da das zu Verwirrung führen kann. Nenn es doch einfach Image.

Und was mir grad noch Einfällt, ein guter Test, ob cdrecord das richtige Device mitgegeben wurde ist cdrecord dev=SCSI_BUS,SCSI_ID,SCSI_LUN eject

----------

## jay

Kapitel 4 ist jetzt komplett. Sollte nur noch mal auf Fehler gegengelesen werden. Habe alle Eure Verbesserungen eingepflegt. Nochmals vielen Dank!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du Unterstützung in Sachen Kapitel 4 / 5 brauchst melde dich.
> 
> Tobias

 

Gerne. Hast Du Lust das Kapitel 5 zu erstellen?

Ausserdem werde ich noch ein Kapitel 4.3 DVD Recording erstellen. Dazu muss ich mich aber noch erst mehr in die Materie einarbeiten.

Cool wäre evtl noch ein Kap 6 mit FAQ/Troubleshooting

----------

## zbled

falls ihr ein paar beispiele benötigen solltet. ich habe anhand dieser seite meine funktionen in /etc/profile gemacht:

klick

----------

## zbled

falls ihr ein paar beispiele benötigen solltet. ich habe anhand dieser seite meine funktionen in /etc/profile gemacht:

klick

----------

## dertobi123

 *jay wrote:*   

> Gerne. Hast Du Lust das Kapitel 5 zu erstellen?

 Jou, kann ich die Tage machen, für ein evtl. Kapitel 6 sammel ich mal ein paar Ideen.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Excession

Am Mittwoch habe ich so ein paar Stunden krampfhaft damit verbracht, meinen Brenner zum Laufen zu bringen..

Als ich heute diese Anleitung gefunden habe, und alles nochmal Schritt für Schritt gemacht habe, hat's nun doch geklappt, danke dafür!    :Very Happy: 

Achja, dass die Adresse nun http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/burn-guide/ lautet, kann man an dieser Stelle auch noch erwähnen.

----------

## jay

Version 1.4 ist fertig. Informationen über SCSI und USB-Geräte eingefügt, kurzer Abschnitt zu growisofs. Verbersserungen sind natürlich jederzeit willkommen.

----------

